# Word of the Day - Tangent



## Jace (Jun 23, 2022)

Tangent...adj.

Def.: A sudden digression or change of course.

Because he was questioned, he_ went *off on a tangent.*_


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 23, 2022)

The word tangent is also used in mathematics!


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 23, 2022)

He's going off in a tangent again.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2022)

I could go off on a _tangent, _regarding how much I enjoy metaphors!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2022)

If you were blessed to have children, you understand this word quite well.


----------

